# 20v DeWalt



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

I've read a little about these new tools. They are calling them 20V Max, which to me means they are really 18V and the 20V thing is just marketing. They've already released the new tools in Europe. They call then 18V there. 

DeWalt has said that they won't be abandoning the old style of 18V batteries anytime soon.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bosch started calling their little batteries "12voltMAX" so they wouldn't have to label them as 10.8 volt batteries (which they are). How else could they compete with milwaukee's 12 volt batteries? It's all marketing.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The Motts said:


> I've read a little about these new tools. They are calling them 20V Max, which to me means they are really 18V and the 20V thing is just marketing. They've already released the new tools in Europe. They call then 18V there.
> 
> DeWalt has said that they won't be abandoning the old style of 18V batteries anytime soon.





Frasbee said:


> Bosch started calling their little batteries "12voltMAX" so they wouldn't have to label them as 10.8 volt batteries (which they are). How else could they compete with milwaukee's 12 volt batteries? It's all marketing.



OHHHH..........OK

Thank you very much.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Someday.....120 volt tools!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Someday.....120 volt tools!!! :thumbup:


:laughing::laughing:

That'd be awesome.

I don't have any idea of what that'd do.:blink:


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Someday.....120 volt tools!!! :thumbup:


Indeed, they are here. :thumbsup:


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

Dammit you beat me to the smartass comment


----------



## JamesStaggs (Apr 11, 2011)

Josue said:


> http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/06/dewalt_20v_max_cordless_tools.html#more
> 
> DeWalt is launching some new 20v tools.
> 
> ...


They are still producing the old style batteries and will be for at least a few years. Dewalt was due for a major upgrade to their cordless tools, the old style is so much heavier than everything else on the market today. 

The smart thing to do would be to sell all of your old stuff now while its still wanted and get into the system early.

And I think the 20 volt thing is a way to help with confusion between the new line and the old.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be staying with my Hilti tools they have continually been progressing and I still have serious doubts about Dewalts quality after what I've seen the last few years.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I have wondered how long it will be before someone makes a backpack that you can clip a bunch of 18V batteries onto and plug in your 120V tools? I'd actually buy such a thing, if it existed. It would be a cool problem solver in certain situations.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I have wondered how long it will be before someone makes a backpack that you can clip a bunch of 18V batteries onto and plug in your 120V tools? I'd actually buy such a thing, if it existed. It would be a cool problem solver in certain situations.


Sounds like a million dollar idea to me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Sounds like a million dollar idea to me.


Most trigger switches involve SCR's, which is a bummer, or you could run the straight DC to most power tools. Since most things are variable speed, you'd need to put an inverter on the rig.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Most trigger switches involve SCR's, which is a bummer, or you could run the straight DC to most power tools. Since most things are variable speed, you'd need to put an inverter on the rig.


Well Mr. Electrical Genius, start working on it. I take it because power tools use universal motors, no?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Well Mr. Electrical Genius, start working on it. I take it because power tools use universal motors, no?


Yeah. If you had a sufficiently old tool, or a tool without an electronic variable speed trigger, you'd be okay with DC.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

unless you are near 72VDC forklift battery it may run with standard DC motours the last time I have to rig up a inverter to work off from 144 volt DC battery banks.

If someone make a small portable battery pack with that much voltage with true sinewave inverter to work for a hour or so then it will justify it.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)




----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's a link with more info about the DeWalt 20V Max tools:

http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/06/dewalt_20v_max_cordless_tools.html#more


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The Motts said:


> Here's a link with more info about the DeWalt 20V Max tools:
> 
> http://www.coptool.com/blog/2011/06/dewalt_20v_max_cordless_tools.html#more


Thank you.:laughing:

That is the same link I posted on post #1:laughing:


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Josue said:


> Thank you.:laughing:
> 
> That is the same link I posted on post #1:laughing:


Oops! I didn't even notice the link you posted!:whistling2:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

20 volt max? The more I read about these, the more I'm starting to think I should call my 12 volt car battery a "14.7 volt max" battery. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have the dewalt 36v kit and love it. i do need to replace the chuck on the drill though


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i have the dewalt 36v kit and love it. i do need to replace the chuck on the drill though


Heh, nothing personal, but the irony of this statement after reading this thread made me chuckle.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. If you had a sufficiently old tool, or a tool without an electronic variable speed trigger, you'd be okay with DC.


Actually, you wouldn't. Take a look at small relays. Many are rated 125v 12A, 250v 6A 60Hz/32v 6A DC, or something along that line.

If the switch isn't designed for DC, it will draw an arc and melt down when it is released.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Electric_Light said:


> Actually, you wouldn't....



It'll work for quite a while in my experience, I used to do it to old craftsman corded stuff way back, never lost a switch.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah. If you had a sufficiently old tool, or a tool without an electronic variable speed trigger, you'd be okay with DC.





Jlarson said:


> It'll work for quite a while in my experience, I used to do it to old craftsman corded stuff way back, never lost a switch.


Where were you sourcing DC 120v from? I know that I can draw quite an arc from 170v DC with smoothing capacitors after rectifier (i.e. never goes to zero)


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

The Motts said:


> Oops! I didn't even notice the link you posted!:whistling2:



:laughing: Don't worry.:laughing:





MDShunk said:


> 20 volt max? The more I read about these, the more I'm starting to think I should call my 12 volt car battery a "14.7 volt max" battery. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


:laughing:


----------

